# Aledo, IL - Sargeant, M 5 YR, Mercer Co AC



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This is a five year old neutered male in Aledo, IL (Mercer Co. AC) 

http://maps.yahoo.com/print?ard=1&v3=0&.....54413448828124

He was an owner release to the shelter because the owners have no fence and he recently started getting out of his outside run. Sarge would go to the middle of the highway and just sit waiting. He isn't a runner and wants to be where people are. They were afraid he was going to get hit. He can chew his way out of a confinement. 

He was an inside family dog that lived with a small breed dog and young kids. He is fine with people, doesn't seem to have any interest in cats and does fine with other dogs. 

This is a small rural shelter with very little space. Chris has a description and photo of him below. Please contact Chris if you can help. He will be released to a licensed rescue. Mercer County Animal Shelter <[email protected]>



----- Original Message ----- 
From: Mercer County Animal Shelter 

Sent: Wednesday, December 31, 2008 2:43 PM
Subject: sargeant


Hello,

as time goes by and I get to know him a bit better, he has some commands, and he is a talker, you know the shepard whine... he does that, he loves to be with me, but when we go to kennel him, he tears it up, trying to get out, he has a hurt paw, we just put him in the topped kennel, I am not sure if he knows he can be with us now, that is why he is wanting out so bad, he got in with a smaller dog here at the shelter and had no problems with him, (by accident), he does not have a huge interest in cats, we went back to the cat room, but I think that they were hiding, so we did not do a good test there... I really think that he needs to go to a foster home, he has a lot to offer, but hates the kennel, he loves to play ball, and will sit, and lay down, he knows that different tones of your voice mean different emotions, when I get really high pitch, he jumps around and whines and has a ball, when I scowl, he will lay down and put his ears back... he needs something, something we cannot offer him here... I am worried about him.....let me know what you can find out
thanks again
chris


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: ALEDO,IL (MERCER CO AC)-5 Y M - SARGEANT*

Wow, what a wonderful man. I hope someone can help him, he is too special to be in a shelter. Handsome too!!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ALEDO,IL (MERCER CO AC)-5 Y M - SARGEANT*

I sent this thread to the director of our local GSD rescue here in Chicago (http://www.gsdrescue1.org).

Needless to say, we haven't run out of GSDs in need of foster families and permanent homes here in Chicago, so I'm certainly not promising anything. But it can't hurt to spread the word, I'm sure.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: ALEDO,IL (MERCER CO AC)-5 Y M - SARGEANT*

He is a handsome boy. Hope someone has room at the inn for him.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ALEDO,IL (MERCER CO AC)-5 Y M - SARGEANT*

Up you go, boy!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: ALEDO,IL (MERCER CO AC)-5 Y M - SARGEANT*















BUMP


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ALEDO,IL (MERCER CO AC)-5 Y M - SARGEANT*

Bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ALEDO,IL (MERCER CO AC)-5 Y M - SARGEANT*

Another bump


----------



## WendiGSD (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: ALEDO,IL (MERCER CO AC)-5 Y M - SARGEANT*

Bumping Sargeant up from the bottom. What a beautiful boy!! I can make a small donation towards saving this boy if it will help at all.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ALEDO,IL (MERCER CO AC)-5 Y M - SARGEANT*

Yet another bump


----------



## WendiGSD (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: ALEDO,IL (MERCER CO AC)-5 Y M - SARGEANT*

Per an email from Mercer Co. Sargeant is no longer there.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: ALEDO,IL (MERCER CO AC)-5 Y M - SARGEANT*

Do we know if he went to a rescue, foster, or was *gasp* PTS?


----------



## WendiGSD (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: ALEDO,IL (MERCER CO AC)-5 Y M - SARGEANT*

I honestly don't know. I have been following this thread and figured I would send an email to find out if he was still available. Honestly.... I don't think I want to know


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: ALEDO,IL (MERCER CO AC)-5 Y M - SARGEANT*

They don't have many animals listed on Petfinder so I hope he was adopted.


----------

